# limpia como un putas



## Gavotte

Bonjour,

Dans un roman colombien, à propos d'une femme nonchalante, voire paresseuse, mais qui tient bien sa cuisine, une autre dit : 
*"Limpia como un putas". 
*
Ce "un" avec putas au pluriel me laisse perplexe...

Peut-on traduire par : "Propre comme une pute"? (dont le sens m'échappe...)

Ou s'agit-il d'une expression populaire colombienne???

Muchas gracias!


----------



## VRF

Sin duda se trata de una expresión colombiana local. Yo personalmente no la había oído nunca y no la encuentro ni en google, ni aparece en ningún texto, ni ná.... y lo peor, no sabemos lo que significa como para poder traducirla.... 

La curiosidad me ha picado tanto que seguí indagando y voilà: "como un putas" equivale a "algo excesivo para los paisas", según http://www.tubabel.com/definicion/35860-como-un-putas

Ahora bien, no hay una expresión equivalente en francés, que yo sepa, al menos, la única expresión relativa a la extrema limpieza sería "propre comme un sou neuf" pero claro, pierde todo el contexto coloquial de la frase española-colombiana. ¿Podrías ampliarnos el contexto?


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Bonjour,
J'avoue aussi mon ignorance sur cette expression, et je suis également de l'avis qu'il s'agit d'une expression propre du pays. En Espagne on dirait sans doute "Limpia *de puta madre*" pour dire qu'elle le fait merveilleusement bien. C'est peut-être ça. Attendons l'opinion de nos amis de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique...


----------



## heugeres

Hola Gavotte!
Definitivamente, es una expresión colombiana, en España no se usa. Sino estoy equivocada, 'un putas' nada tiene que ver con 'una puta'. Se aplica sólo a los hombres y se utiliza para decir que es un hombre que sabe mucho, que está muy cualificado.
Pero insisto, fuera de colombia, no te servirá!!


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Après les précisions de VRF qui a fait un sacré boulot de recherche, je crois pouvoir proposer comme traduction "Elle nettoie *un max"*...Ça fait beaucoup plus raffiné que le modèle colombien, mais ça serait dans ce sens là.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia:_

Como un putas - Como uno de los mejores _

_El_ _putas _---> el mejor, el más hábil, el más diestro, el más más.

Ver aquí.


----------



## Gavotte

Merci pour toutes ces suggestions.
Un peu plus de contexte pour éclairer la situation.
La femme qui parle vient de prendre possession d'une maison dont l'autre est l'employée. Et, à part la cuisine, toute la maison est dans un état lamentable.
Je pensais donc que l'expression "limpia como un putas" avait un sens négatif. Mais peut-être qu'à ce moment-là, son opinion négative n'est pas encore établie... 
Je vais donc réfléchir à une traduction "positive" et vous la soumettre!
Merci beaucoup en tout cas.


----------



## Gavotte

"C'est la reine du nettoyage"?


----------



## ManPaisa

Gavotte said:


> "C'est la reine du nettoyage"?



Cette traduction me semble parfaite.


----------



## swift

ManPaisa said:


> Cette traduction me semble parfaite.


Avec ce changement de statut que représente le passage d'une pute à une reine.  Vive la modulation !

Blague à part, je suis d'accord. On pourrait éventuellement penser à _un champion du ménage _?


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

En Espagne il y a plein de formules pour souligner l'intensité, j'avais dit dans mon premier post que "de puta madre" serait la version utilisée par les espagnols: *Limpia de puta madre. *(Phrase vulgaire mais très utilisée) et *Limpia* *como Dios*. Très employée également (et naturellement moins vulgaire), Je pense qu'il faudrait chercher dans ce sens...en respectant la formule comparative au moins. C'est pour ça que j'avais proposé "*un max*" pour rester dans l'esprit familier du terme. Mais sans doute il y a mieux...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Pues a mí me gustaría tener el texto original porque como se trate de esta novela, yo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## ManPaisa

swift said:


> On pourrait éventuellement penser à _un champion du ménage _?



Oui.  Certainement.



Athos de Tracia said:


> Pues a mí me gustaría tener el texto original porque como se trate de esta novela, yo no lo veo tan claro.


Pues, sí. ¿Por qué no? Le pareció que limpiaba como las mejores, cuando vio la cocina.  Después, cambió de parecer.


----------



## swift

Il me semble que _como un putas_ est une expression similaire à _como el que más_, cette dernière étant plus usitée en Espagne. Bien que le seul mot _puta_ suggère un registre très populaire, il ne faut pas se méprendre : ce n'est pas une insulte ; c'est simplement un constat que fait l'énonciateur.

Il faudrait chercher une formulation tout aussi expressive et imagée en français.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

ManPaisa said:


> Pues, sí. ¿Por qué no? Le pareció que limpiaba como las mejores, cuando vio la cocina. Después, cambió de parecer.


 
No lo veo así. La persona que pronuncia la frase, cuando llega a la cocina, lleva 5 días limpiando porquería.


----------



## Gavotte

Et de plus, depuis le début du texte, on sent un personnage très critique envers tout ce qu'elle découvre. D'où mon premier sentiment qui était que la phrase avait une conation négative.
Peut-être que la solution est :" Une fichue ménagère", qui peut être positif ou ironique.


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Gavotte said:


> Et de plus, depuis le début du texte, on sent un personnage très critique envers tout ce qu'elle découvre. D'où mon premier sentiment qui était que la phrase avait une conation négative.
> Peut-être que la solution est :" *Une fichue ménagère*", qui peut être positif ou ironique.


Oui, c'est la même impression que j'ai après avoir lu un bout de ce roman!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas du tout "limpia" comme étant le verbe limpiar, mais l'adjectif qui qualifie la cuisine.

- Propre comme un sou neuf.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gavotte

Merci Gévy, mais j'aurais dû mettre la phrase complète : 
*"Limpia como un putas" fue su opinion inicial sobre la mujer de Gilberto.*
Elle parle donc bien de la personne et non de la cuisine.


----------



## bib76

Une véritable fée du logis ?
Elle nettoie comme pas un ?
Salut à tous.


----------



## VRF

Je pense que l'expression "une véritable fée du logis" ne convient pas très bien dans ce contexte. En effet, d'après les deux paragraphes que je viens de lire du roman, la femme en question maintient la cuisine très propre mais, cependant, ne fait absolument pas le ménage dans le reste de la maison.

À mon avis, le texte original ne réussit pas à transmettre, d'un point de vue lingüstique, ce contraste. Il n'est que perçu que par l'exposition des faits opposés, d'où tes possibles doutes lors de la traduction.  

Or, le sens est bien celui-là: une femme qui maintient la cuisine extrêmement propre mais qui ne nettoie pas le reste de la maison; l'histoire sans doute en expliquera la raison. 

Aussi, indépendamment de la traduction qu'on fasse de la fameuse expression, moi personnellement je te proposerais "Elle nettoie comme une pro" (l'expression garde le sens qu'on veut lui donner mais dans un langage familier), je pense qu'il est nécessaire de commencer le paragraphe suivant avec un adverbe ou une conjonction de concession, tels que "_cependant, néanmoins, pourtant, toutefois, etc..."_, pour marquer cette différence et transmettre l'idée de contraste aux lecteurs.

_"Elle nettoie (la cuisine) comme un pro._
_Cependant, le reste des pièces ....."_


----------



## esteban

Je viens de lire le passage en question et il me semble que la phrase en question est tout à fait ironique. A priori, Elena (la fille qui prononce cette  phrase) constate immédiatement que le seul endroit propre de la maison est la cuisine. "Fichue ménagère" me paraît géniale comme traduction. On pourrait toutefois opter pour quelque chose d'un poil plus familier (sans tomber dans la vulgarité) comme "Tu parles d'une foutue ménagère !" qui serait peut-être plus conforme au registre de langue employée par Elena. En général, "putas" qualifie toujours quelqu'un ou quelque chose d'incroyablement bon ou doué (dans un domaine quelconque).

María es un putas para los sudokus <=> María, c'est la reine du sudoku/María, elle est abusément douée pour les sudokus

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Gavotte

Un grand merci à vous pour tous ces éléments de réponse qui vont assurément me permettre de trouver une solution de traduction.

"Tu parles d'une foutue ménagère" me paraît particulièrement bien.

@ VRF : cette particularité d'écriture, qui consiste à ne pas tout expliciter et à laisser le lecteur se faire une idée des sentiments et réactions de chaque personnage, court sur l'ensemble du texte. Je serais donc gênée de devoir ajouter des termes ou locutions "explicatifs" sur l'ensemble de la traduction.


----------

